# There here!!



## monsterbuck (Apr 29, 2013)

Found 202 greys and yellows mixed. Clinton county


----------



## the walker (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice....theyve been popping since at least 4/21....im only sitting at 30 total so far....202 thats a dang good day....good luck through the rest of the season


----------



## the walker (Apr 2, 2013)

found 39 yellows today....clinton county....24 blacks yesterday...clinton county......seen my fair share of snakes already...looks like its at least going to be a fair year


----------



## monsterbuck (Apr 29, 2013)

Found 65 today. So,e over 7 inches tall. Allot of greys the big ones were yellows. Clinton County By keyesport. Nice to see the big ones. The yellows i found are starting to dry up it was 85 today. The greys were fresh.


----------



## the walker (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice monsterbuck.....found some fresh greys and some old yellows near Carlyle today...17 total.....


----------

